# what do you think of these rims



## jason_73 (May 4, 2006)

i just got these rims a couple of weeks ago. sorry about the pics there from my phone. ill try to get some better pics later this weekend the weathers bin ****ty since ive gotten back into town so my car is really dirty.


----------



## JMM (Feb 16, 2005)

Those appear to be wheels.

A rim is the outer portion of a wheel that contacts the tire.


----------



## jason_73 (May 4, 2006)

sorry about the mix up. thanks for the feed back.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I use wheels/rims interchangeably too. As incorrect as it may be, everyone understands.

Very classy and very nice. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

JMM said:


> Those appear to be wheels.
> 
> A rim is the outer portion of a wheel that contacts the tire.


Wha? A rim and a wheel can be considered the same thing.
I understood perfectly what he was saying he just bought. No need for nit picking to that extent. And the new rims look nice.  What brand are they?


----------



## jason_73 (May 4, 2006)

thanks for backing me up its not the first comment i was hopping to get. there exclusive alloy there 8.5 wide up front with 35 offset and 9.5 wide in rear with 45.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

The rim of your wheels look good!!!:lol:

Good choice.

AM


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice rims!!!!!!! Paint them gold and give it a trans am look!!!


----------



## jason_73 (May 4, 2006)

i havent decided if im going to anadize or powter coat them gold or black like these or just leave it alone.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I vote for keeping them as is (despite what my avatar says shhh)


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

ooohh black might look nice!


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jason_73 said:


> i just got these rims a couple of weeks ago. sorry about the pics there from my phone. ill try to get some better pics later this weekend the weathers bin ****ty since ive gotten back into town so my car is really dirty.


They look real nice. What size are they ??? from the pictures they look like 19s because you don't have much of a side wall. The rim of the wheels are very close to the ground .


----------



## jason_73 (May 4, 2006)

yah there 19, 8.5 wide in front with a 245 and 275 on a 9.5 wide rim in the rear. the offset is 35 and 45. thanks for reps guys


----------



## Richk (Jan 16, 2008)

What brand are those wheels?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice RIMS.


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

Richk said:


> What brand are those wheels?


Exclusive Alloy..... look like the EXM3s.


----------



## jason_73 (May 4, 2006)

tripower is correct they are exclusive allow. had them for a month still love them


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

They look real nice but to much work involved in keeping them clean.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

too busy looking for my taste


----------

